# 1901 featherstone



## Overhauler (Mar 27, 2014)

I have this 1901 Featherstone model 24 with wood grips and nice seat offered to me , also a 1896 girls Rugby . Looking for any info and value . Here is a few pics he sent to me .
 Thanks Lee


----------



## bricycle (Mar 27, 2014)

Mans is a $7-$800 item, ladies $2-$300
I call dibbs on the mens saddle, and tires (reminds me of Chicago Kielbasa).


----------



## Iverider (Mar 27, 2014)

Sweet bikes! Are you planning to flip? or buy for yourself?


----------



## Overhauler (Mar 27, 2014)

Krautwaggen said:


> Sweet bikes! Are you planning to flip? or buy for yourself?



Flip without flopping !
 Lee


----------



## bricycle (Mar 27, 2014)

Please flip ME off. Interested in any trades at all? $ a bit short and really don't want to pull a heist.....


----------



## walter branche (Mar 27, 2014)

*ladies bike*

interested in the ladies bike ,shipped to 34761 , will 300.00 make it happen   ,,walter branche possibly happy camper ,,  branchewalter@yahoo.com  407 6973999


----------



## bricycle (Mar 27, 2014)

...considering there are no grips or saddle, I think Walter has made a very fair offer!!


----------



## Overhauler (Mar 27, 2014)

Still trying to make a package deal with parts and 4 bikes , hasn't happen yet . 
 Thanks Lee


----------



## walter branche (Mar 27, 2014)

*parts*

let me know if there are some early parts you will part with ,,wpb


----------

